# السيارات الامريكية، سيارة كرايسلر Chrysler 300 Touring



## cars102 (24 يوليو 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ *يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*​ *ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*​ *عرض سيارة *Chrysler 300 Touring​ *الموديل= 2010*​ *حالة السيارة = مستعملة*​ *تواجد السيارة = امريكا*​ *اللون الخارجي = ابيض*​ *اللون الداخلي = رمادي*​ *المحرك =6 سلندر
4 سرعات اتوماتيك
*​ *ممشاها=*34,622 mi.​ *السعر: 75100ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*​ *للتواصل مرسلتنا على*​ *[email protected]*​ *او التواصل مع *​ *ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*​ *“ابو وسام” 0019546878989*​ *زياره موقعنا*​ *www.fromusatoksa.com*​ *ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*​ *معلومات اضافية =*​ *السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*​ *السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*​ *للمزيد *​ *تويتر*​ *https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*​ * او منتدنا *​ *http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*​ *او الفيس *​ *https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*​ *او الانستقرام *​ *http://instagram.com/exportgate*​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

Check Ava


----------

